# Milling a Tamerack/Eastern Larch log (Hatmatack)



## Zodiac45 (Jun 28, 2008)

This is the butt log off the candleabra tree (topped for view many years ago) I felled the other day. The 4 tops were use for stove wood. I cut an 8 foot section of the butt log too mill a few slabs and a 6x6 beam out of. The log has some cool grain pattern in it, but does have a bit of a dogleg in it. Here's a couple of pix. I'll find a good use for the slabs since it's excellent outdoor lumber. 

What I wonder is, when I mill the beam out out of it, even though I cut it straight, will it have the tendency too revert too that dogleg? What a you guys think? If so I'll just go ahead and slab it up into 6/4 like this one.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats a lot prettier than the race Rossi gave today


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 28, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Thats a lot prettier than the race Rossi gave today



LOL that's for sure! What a disaster!


----------



## petersenj20 (Jun 29, 2008)

That's nice grain there. I hope you put it to good use.


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 29, 2008)

Hard to say what that 6x6 would do as it dried, be a good 'experiment' though - If it twists like Chubby Checker, you can cut it into short lengths for cribbing, or the wood stove.


----------



## dustytools (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice looking wood Zodiac. You could always re-saw the beam later if it doesnt dry straight enough. It should make some nice looking outdoor furniture.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 29, 2008)

dustytools said:


> Nice looking wood Zodiac. You could always re-saw the beam later if it doesnt dry straight enough. It should make some nice looking outdoor furniture.



Thanks Dusty,

Yep thats what I was thinking too. Might as well give it a go and see what happens. I'll still get a couple more slabs too. I wish I had more of these trees. (but straight ones). It's extremely strong wood and lasts and lasts.


----------



## guitarborist (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice stuff. I am a big fan of Larch. Of course here in Montana it is Western Larch but very similar tree. About 1 hour to the NE in Seeley Lake MT is the worlds larges, called "Gus", it is 6.5' dbh and about 200' tall. Its a shame someone topped it but its good for people like us with csm's.


----------



## woodshop (Jun 29, 2008)

dustytools said:


> Nice looking wood Zodiac. You could always re-saw the beam later if it doesnt dry straight enough. It should make some nice looking outdoor furniture.



yup, larch is nice stuff... but keep in mind if you are using it for outdoor furniture, you will need some serious preservative or finishing as larch will rot quickly if left alone out in the elements. 

That's a nice looking timber Zodiac


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 29, 2008)

woodshop said:


> yup, larch is nice stuff... but keep in mind if you are using it for outdoor furniture, you will need some serious preservative or finishing as larch will rot quickly if left alone out in the elements.
> 
> That's a nice looking timber Zodiac



Woodshop,

Yep it's turned out too be a cool log. It's funny how this wood can last for years under water but exposed not so much? Oxygen factor I imagine. I've seen dock and pier pilings made of this wood that are still around from the days when there were sardine cannerys and wooden ship builders around these parts. (we have big tides here and you see them at the low ) I might try an electric bass body out a piece just for grins. See what kind of tone it produces.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 30, 2008)

I managed to get 2 slabs, then 2x6 x2 and this 6x6 beam. There's enough left for a couple 6/4 yet too. 





Almost a shame too hide that under the porch!


----------



## woodshop (Jun 30, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Woodshop,
> 
> Yep it's turned out too be a cool log. It's funny how this wood can last for years under water but exposed not so much? Oxygen factor I imagine. I've seen dock and pier pilings made of this wood that are still around from the days when there were sardine cannerys and wooden ship builders around these parts. (we have big tides here and you see them at the low ) I might try an electric bass body out a piece just for grins. See what kind of tone it produces.



Zodiac I have to apologize, I was getting your tree confused with another. Larch, also called Tamarack or Eastern Larch around here, is indeed one of the more rot resistant trees. They used to use it for railroad ties and fence posts among other things. Here is a link to the tree I am referring to. Sorry for the confusion. 

http://www.nativetech.org/willow/tamarack/tamarack.html


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 30, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Zodiac I have to apologize, I was getting your tree confused with another. Larch, also called Tamarack or Eastern Larch around here, is indeed one of the more rot resistant trees. They used to use it for railroad ties and fence posts among other things. Here is a link to the tree I am referring to. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> http://www.nativetech.org/willow/tamarack/tamarack.html



Yep that's the stuff Woodshop, Very durable and wow is it ever heavy! I was just able to muscle that 6x6 by myself.


----------



## MJR (Jul 1, 2008)

European larch is good stuff. Not much go’s to waste. Anything fence post size makes fence posts. The wood burns well and the lumber is good in the weather. I found the lumber to split easily - if I have one complaint. I have a large stand of it I planted. I just found a picture from a few years ago of it (dead deer picture with my boys). I will try to get the same angel this weekend when I go up for the holiday. A person really needs to see how fast it grows to believe it.


----------



## MJR (Jul 12, 2008)

European larch after a couple of growing seasons.
The dead deer 10-29-2005.
The other pics, last weekend.


http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/boys2005.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_1390.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_1391.jpg


----------



## dustytools (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like a couple of happy hunters there!! The smiles on their faces has got to be worth a million bucks. My son is about their age and loves to hang out in the woods.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well Guy's ,

Just thought I'd continue on and show you where that 6x6 eastern larch beam went too. I was rebuilding the floor (replacing a few rotten ended floor boards) that stuck out the porch door. Simple right? Never!  I rip them up and take off the sheathing under the two storm windows and yes indeed the beams pootched! Actually had dry rotted so bad that some yellow jackets had a little nest inside! Nice! Anyway, this larch beam slotted right in although I could have used a helper (weighed about 250lbs.) but none the less after that and fixing the door posts, we got us a nice strong porch again! Just need too caulk and paint now.


----------



## dustytools (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice job on the re-do!!


----------



## HarryHarley (Jul 18, 2008)

My guess is that it will warp and split some. What's your plans for it?
Harry


----------



## woodshop (Jul 18, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> ... Anyway, this larch beam slotted right in although I could have used a helper (weighed about 250lbs.)...



...um, that's why I married that cute little girl I met in typing class 33 years ago. "...honey come over here, I need a little help..."

Nice job on the refurb. Imagine what that beam would have cost if you had to have it custom made? Don't ya love that? Best thing is now you have that much more ammunition to go out and buy MORE saws and milling equipment.


----------

